# honeywell



## JackSparo (May 14, 2018)

I need help please on HoneyWell thermostat.
I have a fuel pump, and when I set the thermostat to cold and set the Fan to Auto, everything works fine except the blower won't stop and keeps running.

But in Hot option, the blower stops as expected.
Any idea please ?


----------



## JackSparo (May 14, 2018)

Here is a pic of the wires
Thank you


----------

